# This forum is now Pony



## dream (Mar 10, 2015)

​
This forum is now about Ponies. Non-Pony discussions is strongly discouraged. Dissenters will be shot. Survivors will be shot again.

Have a good day.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2015)

Then why is it the usual kill la kill skin at the beginning of a page load.

try harder.


----------



## Magician (Mar 10, 2015)

I see no ponies.

I'm invincible to your scheme.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2015)

This forum skin is a reflection of preet's inner self.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2015)

The other mods said they want this too right?


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 10, 2015)

can't wait to see the BH in an hour


----------



## Bringer (Mar 10, 2015)

What the fuck is this abomination


----------



## Atem (Mar 10, 2015)

MUST

KILL


----------



## Asriel (Mar 10, 2015)

Can I keep it? :33


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2015)

>people don't adblock these dumb ass jokes

you are all brain dead.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 10, 2015)

Does this mean you're going to repurpose the anime sections and make them more pony themed?


----------



## SacredX (Mar 10, 2015)

I certainly chuckled when I logged on.

Never watched the show, but I'm aware of the fandom.  This is ridiculously funny.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2015)

jokes on you i'm using a custom skin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2015)

Switched to mobile test. Much more palatable.


----------



## Yoona (Mar 10, 2015)

I like the light pink/ sorta pastel tones so I dont really care


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank goodness for Stylish. I didn't notice this at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2015)

Disrupting sections no muy bueno.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2015)

it _was_            pony        
rip


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2015)

Dream, who is your favorite pony


----------



## Succubus (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2015)

So long as this is temporary 

But yeah, I defo laughed when I logged in. I even logged out and logged in again to make sure I wasn't seeing things since I just woke up


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 10, 2015)

Did I miss the Ponys?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2015)

You're supposed to be retired Dream! RETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 10, 2015)

Not that I don't enjoy My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, I very much do, it's an excellent show, but how long is this going to last?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2015)

This forum is no longer Pony. 



Weiss said:


> Dream, who is your favorite pony



Don't know since I don't watch the show.  



Nep Nep said:


> You're supposed to be retired Dream! RETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!



I may be retired but that doesn't mean that I can't use my powers to irk/annoy members.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 10, 2015)

What was the point of replacing it for a few hours?


----------



## Asriel (Mar 10, 2015)

Couldn't be kept...


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Couldn't be kept...



Heh.  I'll make a legit Pony skin if you want after I finish up my Kenshin skin.


----------



## Asriel (Mar 10, 2015)

You'd actually do that? 0_0

If you feel you have the time, please do!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 10, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The other mods said they want this too right?



I know _one_ did.


----------



## SacredX (Mar 10, 2015)

Part of me wishes the forced skin lasted a little longer.  I would've enjoyed seeing the reactions of many NF regulars who were probably sleeping when the skin appeared.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2015)

Mintaka said:


> What was the point of replacing it for a few hours?


yeah, that was kind of stupid

you're slipping, Dreamo


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 10, 2015)

You telling me I missed this ?

Dang >_>


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> I may be retired but that doesn't mean that I can't use my powers to irk/annoy members.



At least it was only for a few hours, the great Dream is merciful!


----------



## Eklipsio (Jun 12, 2015)

Could be worse


----------



## Impact (Jun 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Heh.  I'll make a legit Pony skin if you want after I finish up my Kenshin skin.





Eɾugo said:


> You'd actually do that? 0_0
> 
> If you feel you have the time, please do!!



Status update dream


----------



## Roman (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, been wondering about this too.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Heh.  I'll make a legit Pony skin if you want after I finish up my Kenshin skin.



I veto this! V-E-T-O.


----------



## Impact (Jun 30, 2015)

Still no answer from dream


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2015)

Impact said:


> Status update dream



I forgot about it. 



Clay said:


> I veto this! V-E-T-O.



Okay.


----------



## Impact (Jun 30, 2015)

And you call yourself an admin


----------



## Aduro (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's my favourite pony:


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2015)

I need this post tbh


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2015)

No you don't. We do need the pony skin tho.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> No you don't. We do need the pony skin tho.



No we don't. This ain't Bronyfan.com.


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2015)

Clay said:


> No we don't. This ain't Bronyfan.com.



This isn't KlKforums either but we have a KlK skin


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> This isn't KlKforums either but we have a KlK skin



That's okay because Kill la Kill is actually good. Gotta have standards.


----------



## Impact (Jul 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> No you don't. We do need the pony skin tho.



What he said 



Clay said:


> No we don't. This ain't Bronyfan.com.



And you call yourself a mod, you're supposed to support us


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2015)

Impact said:


> What he said
> 
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a mod, you're supposed to support us



I only want what's best for you.


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2015)

Clay said:


> That's okay because Kill la Kill is *actually good*. Gotta have standards.


Velocity no


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 1, 2015)

Clay said:


> That's okay because Kill la Kill is actually good. Gotta have standards.


Standards on a naruto forum!?


----------



## Impact (Jul 2, 2015)

Clay said:


> I only want what's best for you.



Ponies are what's best for me


----------



## Velocity (Jul 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> Ponies are what's best for me



Ponies are just tiny horses.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lbnoG2dsUk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Jul 3, 2015)

I guess Dream was channelling his inner Tenboro


----------



## Impact (Jul 3, 2015)

Clay said:


> Ponies are just tiny horses.



The besto tiny horses you mean 



Lord Yu said:


> [YOUTUBE]lbnoG2dsUk0[/YOUTUBE]



Yo wait a fucking second 

This song was called pony this whole time 

My mind is blown right now


----------



## Velocity (Jul 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> The besto tiny horses you mean



Besto or notso, ponies suck. Get a real hobby, like moe anime waifu.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 4, 2015)

This thread's still kicking? Damn. 

Pony skin would be preety great still, but I think more admin/modfucks with ponies would also be gud.


----------



## Impact (Jul 5, 2015)

Clay said:


> Besto or notso, ponies suck. Get a real hobby, like moe anime waifu.





I already done the moe phase last year 

This year is about ponies


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2015)

Impact said:


> I already done the moe phase last year
> 
> This year is about ponies



It's not the year of the equine again until 2026.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2015)

Clay said:


> Besto or notso, ponies suck. Get a real hobby, like moe anime waifu.



Clay pls. Moe is so 2008


----------



## Asriel (Jul 6, 2015)

Obligatory reminder: every year is pony year mmm'kay.

kthxbye





























*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2015)

Roman said:


> Clay pls. Moe is so 2008



Tell that to Japan.


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2015)

Japan a shit tho 

But my little pony tho


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> Japan a shit tho
> 
> But my little pony tho



WHO THE FUCK ADDED AN MLP SMILEY?!


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2015)

Clay said:


> WHO THE FUCK ADDED AN MLP SMILEY?!



The besto emote ever added tbh (Kenneth) 

Also I'm the one to blame for this emote along with a few others


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> The besto emote ever added tbh (Kenneth)
> 
> Also I'm the one to blame for this emote along with a few others



Then you leave me no choice. For the sake of my sanity and that of NF members with actual taste, I must cast thee into the pits of hell from whence only The Banned may slumber.

Renounce thy creepy pony obsession or face thy doom!


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2015)

Clay said:


> Then you leave me no choice. For the sake of my sanity and that of NF members with actual taste, I must cast thee into the pits of hell from whence only The Banned may slumber.
> 
> Renounce thy creepy pony obsession or face thy doom!


----------



## D4nc3Style (Dec 22, 2015)

I take it you like ponies?


----------



## Impact (Dec 22, 2015)

DJ Ezio said:


> I take it you like ponies?



I despise them


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 23, 2015)

What is this


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2015)

Where is Neruc when you need him?


----------



## SLB (Dec 23, 2015)

croc for real unironically champions these gay ass ponies?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 24, 2015)

you didn't know he was a pony fucker?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2015)

headscrat


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2015)

Moody said:


> croc for real unironically champions these gay ass ponies?



Watch yo goddamn mouth moody 



JoJo said:


> you didn't know he was a pony fucker?



FIM


----------

